# what kind of plants for 60-80 watts?



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me what kind of plants would do well with around 60-80 watts in a 55 gal tank... Also, how many hours a day should I leave the lights on, and if the use of fertilizers are recommended. 
Thanks in advance for the help.

David


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

you could grow most low light plants , anubias java fern java moss, most vals.
leave your lights on 12hrs a day and get some ferts but with low light you wont need them as much as with a higher light setup, could probably get away with weekly dosing or some other schedule.



killfishygo said:


> I was wondering if anyone could tell me what kind of plants would do well with around 60-80 watts in a 55 gal tank... Also, how many hours a day should I leave the lights on, and if the use of fertilizers are recommended.
> Thanks in advance for the help.
> 
> David
> [snapback]1172004[/snapback]​


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

spree_rider said:


> you could grow most low light plants , anubias java fern java moss, most vals.
> leave your lights on 12hrs a day and get some ferts but with low light you wont need them as much as with a higher light setup, could probably get away with weekly dosing or some other schedule.
> 
> 
> ...


----------

